
An Englishman who saved Japan’s cherry blossoms - lcaff
https://www.spectator.co.uk/2019/03/the-englishman-who-saved-japans-cherry-blossoms/
======
zeristor
Strange how this was mentioned in a Monty Don documentary about Japanese
gardens that must have been on the BBC in early February.

Lovely gardens by the way.

------
eyeareque
Paywall

~~~
DonaldFisk
I have no problem reading it and I do not subscribe to The Spectator.

